# Moving files with VBS



## Casper1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Im working on a script that will first move all .xml files to a temp file and then copy back a certain number of them back. This is so I can control how many are in the main directory. I have a script that works but it gets the .xml files from everywhere and not out of the directory I want. Anyone know how to be able to state the directory to get the files from?

Thanks for looking.



> 'CREATE OBJECT & SET TO A VARIBLE
> Set objFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
> 
> 'MOVING .XML FILES
> ...


----------

